# Contract Climbers



## TreEmergencyB (May 15, 2011)

I have all my own climbing and rigging gear and do a tree hear and there for my neighbors and family. I have a couple friends that run business and ask me about trees often but the lack of insurance bothers me and there customers. So in order to become a 'contract climber' what else do i need besides liability insurance for a tree climber. Since i wont be contracted by my friends biz and paid by the HO i don't believe i can just do a 1099? I know there is a cpl of you other there slayer JPS i would appreciate info. Also is there any difference if i wanted to go state to state, not that i want to now but you never know...


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 16, 2011)

You need to carry workers comp on yourself in addition to your commercial liabilty policy for treework to work as a subcontractor, unless you are doing cash under the table, which begs the question of the legitimacy of the business you are working for. Pretty bad when you offer your services to a company and tell them they can 1099 you and that all your certificates and insurance are in order and the dude says "You climb for $10.99 an hour?" Had a lady walk up on our jobsite down on N. Canton and wanted to know our rates. I took her info and started talking more thinking she was a prospective customer till she said her husband was in the Union and outta work and they had a tree business. I ask her if they have insurance and honest to God she puts her finger to her lips in the shush manner and says no, but we only do local jobs! I read her the riot act and told her to please leave the jobsite


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2011)

I will not be 'sub-contracted' through someones biz, i will be giving bids to the HO and paid from them, my friends in biz are just referrals.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 16, 2011)

If you are going to be a 'contract climber' then that makes you self employed as per IRS rules as you are making your services available to multiple companies on your terms and to a certain extent at your convienence. This means that the companies should send you a 1099 and you will be able to deduct expenses for travel, equipment, a portion of your meals, etc.
Depending on what your home state is, workmans comp normally will not cover the business owner, but the companies that hire you may need to pay WC on you. I think you should look into Disability Insurance in your case.

As I understand your plan, you are thinking the homeowner will be hireing you separately from the main contractor. I'm not sure they or you will really want to do that. If the main contractor is working the porty and screws up causing a big limb to crash through the roof, who is a fault ? The MC blames you and as the homeowner has made a seperate deal with you, the homeowner may not have a good case against them ? You blame the MC for screwing up and again the homeowner is caught in the middle. A bad scene all the way around. 

When I contract a climber, HE/SHE WORKS FOR ME for that job. I own the jobsite and it is my insurance that is covering things. I also tend to have a rule here that the climber calls the shots on how he rigs and makes his cuts. I tend towards the careful side so if there is any disagreement between me and the climber it will be because I want things done slower and safer. 
Rick


----------



## DDM (May 16, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> I will not be 'sub-contracted' through someones biz, i will be giving bids to the HO and paid from them, my friends in biz are just referrals.



Then your a tree service not a contract climber.... Every contract climber i know contracts to other tree services. Also Be careful going to different states some GL will not cover you out of the state of origin.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 18, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> If you are going to be a 'contract climber' then that makes you self employed as per IRS rules as you are making your services available to multiple companies on your terms and to a certain extent at your convienence. This means that the companies should send you a 1099 and you will be able to deduct expenses for travel, equipment, a portion of your meals, etc.
> Depending on what your home state is, workmans comp normally will not cover the business owner, but the companies that hire you may need to pay WC on you. I think you should look into Disability Insurance in your case.
> 
> As I understand your plan, you are thinking the homeowner will be hireing you separately from the main contractor. I'm not sure they or you will really want to do that. If the main contractor is working the porty and screws up causing a big limb to crash through the roof, who is a fault ? The MC blames you and as the homeowner has made a seperate deal with you, the homeowner may not have a good case against them ? You blame the MC for screwing up and again the homeowner is caught in the middle. A bad scene all the way around.
> ...


 
Sawyer you and I think alot alike! Particularily when it comes to working on the slower, c\areful side.


----------

